# iPhone Comes To Tesco!



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Every little really does help! Tesco in the UK are getting the iPhone! There's no longer a monopoly in the UK now - Lucky them! Orange, O2, Tesco and Vodafone are all going to be having the iPhone available on their networks,
Consumers in the UK may finally get that price war they've been lucking for

http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2009/11/25/iphone-coming-to-tesco-before-christmas/


----------

